# pendência



## elisabete pinto

Hola a todos
 
Tengo que traducir al español la siguiente frase em portugués:
 
*“….para não ter pendências jurídicas e financieras no futuro.”*
 
Busqué la palabra *pendência,* pero ella no está resgistrada en el DPD.
 
Entre los sinónimos que encontré están: querella, demanda, pleito, protesta, lío
 
Agradezco si algún compañero pudiera decirme ¿qué palabra quedaría mejor en éste contexto? 
 
Elisabete


----------



## Carfer

Sob reserva de que não sou nativo, sugiro-lhe '_contienda_', '_disputa_' ou até mesmo '_pendencia_'. _Querella, demanda _e_ pleito_ ajustam-se bem ao lado jurídico, mas não sei se o mesmo acontecerá com o lado financeiro. _Lío_ implicaria dar à frase um sentido um pouco diferente, o de '_embrulhadas_' ou _'confusões'_ e menos o de conflito, que é o sentido de '_pendência_' nesta frase.


----------



## Mangato

Na linguagem mais habitual diria-se 

_Para no tener problemas jurídicos ni financieros_

Problemas dá pra tudo, mas pleitos nesse caso também e correto.

Lembre que ao tratar-se duma frase negativa trocamos a conjunção copulativa *y *por *ni*.


----------



## willy2008

pendência nome feminino 1.conflito; desavença2.DIREITO período durante o qual uma questão judicial aguarda resolução do tribunal3.inclinação; simpatia
(Do lat. _paenitentìa-_, «id.»)


----------



## Naticruz

De acordo com as minhas investigações, penso que estar em pendência, em direito, é «el estado del asunto que está sin fallar». A palavra espanhola pendencia é antiquada.

FALLAR Del Due de María Moliner:
*fallar1* (del lat. _afflāre,_ soplar, olfatear)

*tr.* _(en favor, en contra, que)_ *Decidir el juez o la autoridad competente en un juicio o litigio la cosa que se expresa. 2 Dirimir, *disponer, laudar, resolver, sentenciar. 4 Dictar. 4 *Decisión, fallo, sentencia, veredicto. 4 Visto. 4 *Juzgar. *Tribunal.

O termo «fallar» é a primeira vez que o vejo, mas para si talvez tenha todo o sentido.
Melhores cumprimentos
 
Acrescento:
*fallo1* (de _fallar_1_)_ 

***m.* _(Dar, Dictar)_ *Decisión de la autoridad que falla. 1 Resolución, sentencia. 
*echar el fallo** 1* Der. Dictar el fallo en un litigio o proceso. *2* inf. Dar alguien una opinión tajante y definitiva acerca de alguien o algo.


----------



## Carfer

Naticruz said:


> De acordo com as minhas investigações, penso que estar em pendência, em direito, é «el estado del asunto que está sin fallar».


 
Olá Nati:

É, de facto, como também é em português. Só que '_pendência_', nesta frase, não tem o significado processual, mas sim o de '_conflito_', '_desavença_'.
Mangato resolveu o '_problema_' de forma inteiramente satisfatória, na minha opinião, se bem que '_problemas_' (pelo menos em português) tenha um significado mais neutro e mais vago do que '_pendência_' porque, ao contrário desta, não pressupõe necessariamente que haja '_contenda_', '_conflito_', '_desavença_' entre os interessados.


----------



## Mangato

Carfer said:


> Olá Nati:
> 
> É, de facto, como também é em português. Só que '_pendência_', nesta frase, não tem o significado processual, mas sim o de '_conflito_', '_desavença_'.
> Mangato resolveu o '_problema_' de forma inteiramente satisfatória, na minha opinião, se bem que '_problemas_' (pelo menos em português) tenha um significado mais neutro e mais vago do que '_pendência_' porque, ao contrário desta, não pressupõe necessariamente que haja '_contenda_', '_conflito_', '_desavença_' entre os interessados.




Assim é Carfer, _problemas_ é deliberadamente ambíguo. Pode supor um conflito grave ou  uma pequena contrariedade.


----------



## Tomby

O Dicionário WRF diz: pendencia = pendência
A pendência é a fase que vai desde que o juiz dicta o "_¡Visto para sentencia!_" à publicação da sentencia.
Porém eu traduziria "...para não ter *pendências* jurídicas e financieras no futuro" como "_...para no tener *cuestiones* jurídicas y financieras en el futuro_" ou também "_...para no tener *conflictos* jurídicos y financieros en el futuro_" já que o _Diccionario Avanzado de Sinónimos y Antónimos_ determina _cuestión_ e _conflicto_ como sinónimos de _pendencia_.
TT.


----------



## Naticruz

Carfer said:


> Olá Nati:
> 
> É, de facto, como também é em português. Só que '_pendência_', nesta frase, não tem o significado processual, mas sim o de '_conflito_', '_desavença_'.
> Mangato resolveu o '_problema_' de forma inteiramente satisfatória, na minha opinião, se bem que '_problemas_' (pelo menos em português) tenha um significado mais neutro e mais vago do que '_pendência_' porque, ao contrário desta, não pressupõe necessariamente que haja '_contenda_', '_conflito_', '_desavença_' entre os interessados.


Muito obrigaca, Carfer, pelo esclarecimento
Boa noite


----------



## airosa

Espero que perdonen mi atrevimiento.

El primer significado de la palabra _pendência_ es: *1* Qualidade daquilo que está pendente.

No podemos traducir la frase original (que es incompleta, dicho sea de paso) así: "... _para no tener pendientes (o sin solución) las cuestiones_ (o _problemas_ - como ya propusieron *Tombatossals* y *Mangato*) _jurídicas y financieras_ _en el futuro_?


----------



## Carfer

airosa said:


> Espero que perdonen mi atrevimiento. *???? ¿Qué atrevimiento, airosa?*
> 
> ►El primer significado de la palabra _pendência_ es: *1* Qualidade daquilo que está pendente.
> 
> *Correcto.* Efectivamente podemos decir _'Tenho umas questões pendentes'_ (aguardando desenlace) pero es muy infrecuente - e incluso a mí me suena raro- decir, con ese sentido, '_Tenho umas pendências'._ Refiriendome a un expediente judicial puedo decir _'Tenho um processo pendente_' (es decir, que se está tramitando en juicio, aún sin fallo definitivo) pero, en ese contexto, la voz '_pendências'_ a buen seguro significa el conjunto de expedientes pendientes en el sistema judicial(_'As pendências aumentaram no corrente ano_') o la situación del expediente (_'durante a pendência do processo, morreu o Autor', es decir mientras se estaba tramitando_)
> 
> ►No podemos traducir la frase original (que es incompleta, dicho sea de paso) así: "... _para no tener pendientes (o sin solución) las cuestiones_ (o _problemas_ - como ya propusieron *Tombatossals* y *Mangato*) _jurídicas y financieras_ _en el futuro_?
> 
> *En ese caso cambiamos el sentido, *en mi opinión. Estoy seguro, aunque la frase original esté incompleta, de que '_pendências_' en este caso no significa problemas jurídicos o financieros sin solución, sino '_conflitos jurídicos o financieros_', _contiendas_, _desavenencias_ o incluso '_guerras_' (en sentido figurado) entre las partes. Por eso me parece que hay que eligir una voz española que conlleve el sentido de conflicto, de lucha, de pelea. Si digo que _'Tenho uma pendência com F...'_ no quiero decir que aguardo la solución de un problema (quizás pacifico), sino que tengo una riña, una contienda, una quimera, judicial o no judicial, con Fulanito.


----------



## airosa

Carfer, me atreví a opinar sin ser nativa.

Gracias por la explicación, ahora lo tengo más claro y lo siento más a fondo.


----------



## Mangato

Hola Airosa. En primer lugar quiero felicitarte por tu estupendo español. 
Solo añadir que según el maestro Aurelio
pendência = contenda, conflito, litigio; briga
y según el DRAE
pendencia =contienda, riña de palabra u obra

Como puedes ver las acepciones de _pendência_ y _pendencia_ son idénticas en este sentido, pero no para el concepto de _situación de cosa pendiente,_ que en español no utilizamos, decimos en este caso _tener cuentas pendientes._ Compruebo después de leer atentamente a Carfer que la utilización habitual de la palabra en ambos idiomas es muy semejante.

Saludos,

MG


----------



## Carfer

Mangato said:


> Compruebo ... que la utilización habitual de la palabra en ambos idiomas es muy semejante.


 
Concordo. E já agora acompanho Mangato no cumprimento a Airosa, não só pelo seu espanhol, mas também pelo seu português, o que lhe dá toda a legitimidade para alvitrar, nativa ou não. De resto, venham muitos alvitres desses, que são muito úteis para perceber onde podem estar as dificuldades de entendimento duma palavra ou duma expressão que a nós, nativos, nos parece não oferecer qualquer dúvida.


----------



## Tomby

Bueno, puestos a repetir _posts_ como parece ser moda últimamente [hoy en otro tema tres personas han respondido exactamente igual para decir lo mismol], sólo decir que:
"_….para não ter *pendências* jurídicas e financieras no futuro_".
Se puede traducir por:
"... para no tener *pendencias* jurídicas y financieras en el futuro" [Por favor lean las tres acepciones, no una].
No hay más que añadir.
Pero advierto que la inmensa mayoría de españoles no entenderían el término "pendencias". En América no lo sé.
Por otra parte, si esta _igualdad_ [pendencia = pendência] del Diccionario WRF es inexacta, no sé por qué figura ahí.
Por último, si queremos huir del rigor jurídico de la palabra en cuestión, ya se han nombrado sinónimos castellanos, tales como "problema", "cuestión", "conflicto", etc., que a mi entender son más usuales.
¡Saludos!
TT.


----------



## elisabete pinto

Tombatossals said:


> Bueno, puestos a repetir _posts_ como parece ser moda últimamente [hoy en otro tema tres personas han respondido exactamente igual para decir lo mismol], sólo decir que:
> "_….para não ter *pendências* jurídicas e financieras no futuro_".
> Se puede traducir por:
> "... para no tener *pendencias* jurídicas y financieras en el futuro" [Por favor lean las tres acepciones, no una].
> No hay más que añadir.
> Pero advierto que la inmensa mayoría de españoles no entenderían el término "pendencias". En América no lo sé.
> Por otra parte, si esta _igualdad_ [pendencia = pendência] del Diccionario WRF es inexacta, no sé por qué figura ahí.
> Por último, si queremos huir del rigor jurídico de la palabra en cuestión, ya se han nombrado sinónimos castellanos, tales como "problema", "cuestión", "conflicto", etc., que a mi entender son más usuales.
> ¡Saludos!
> TT.


 
!Venga! que debate más interesante. Muchísimas gracias a todos por las preciosas aclaraciones. 
Elisabete


----------



## Miguel Antonio

Buenas (y horrorosamente cálidas) tardes:

*pendencia*
De _pender._
1. f. Contienda, riña de palabras o de obras.
2. f. Der. Estado de un juicio que está pendiente de resolución.
3. f. desus. Cualidad de lo que está por decidir.
Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados

Yo necesito la segunda acepción, y si lo dice el DRAE, me la quedo. Si alguien se atreve a discutírmelo (fuera de WR, me refiero), le lanzo el diccionario a la cara.


----------

